# acid reflux



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there
My baby's wind seems to be getting worse. She now has crying episodes throughout the day and a good few hours late evening - usually beyond midnight. My friend's baby has been diagnosed with reflux and I wondered if it's worth taking my baby to the doctors and getting something prescribed? it is impossible to take her anywhere as she gets so much discomfort and only settles on me at home in the dark (always in an upright position over the shoulder). I wondered how to tell the difference between colic and reflux?
Thanks 
Fran x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Fran

Simply:

Babies with reflux may experience frequent vomiting after a feed. They may also arch their back during and after feeding and become restless/cry. Babies who have reflux can be slow to gain weigh, go off their feeds, fight with the teat or require frequent feeding (some hourly).

A baby with colic may have a persistent sharp piercing cry and look uncomfortable. Colicky babies may also extend or pull up their legs in order to help pass wind. Colic is normally worse in the evening after about 6pm but some babies can have colic all day.

Have a read of:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,65449.0.html

Try and see your hv this week so she can weight your baby and see what happens at feeding time.

Jxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

when might reflux get somewhat better?
i am absolutely exhausted by the crying which starts after one feed and ends before the next - hence a never ending cycle of upset. 
i went to a and e last night as she was choking. it breaks my heart and it's a real shock as i never expected to find having a newborn so upsetting  
fran xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Fran

There is treatment you can have for reflux..please speak to your dr.

Reflux normally gets better at around weaning time..so its really important that you get support and treatment from your hv/gp.

What did a&e suggest?? (you can IM me if you prefer)

Take care

jxx


----------

